

Journalists - Can you tell if they have a tech background? Should I care? - simply_error

www.zdnet.com/is-it-better-to-own-or-outsource-your-data-center-7000012935/<p>Reading this article made me think whether I am actually paying attention to those who write the articles I read.&#60;p&#62;I can't say much of what I have read on ZDnet has been perfect but, I have read some interesting stuff on there. However, this article caught my eye as it is something I have often wondered. Being a self titled technology news site I was expecting some details/ analysis more in depth than what is given. Thinking this I tried to find out some more about the author and his qualifications to back up what he is writing. Couldn't really find much!&#60;p&#62;That said, of all the articles on HN I usually take the following to be reliable source.<p>- Good code
- Good examples
- A decent demo<p>And I usually don't question anything I read in the top 10 on HN.
======
jenwike
If the news organization that hired the journalist vouches for the article,
which if they publish it, they do, then you shouldn't be concerned about the
exact credentials of the journalist. They are writers who interpret
information first, and technical enthusiasts second.

